# Maternity Session C&C



## Wendy Mayo

I don't normally do maternity pics - or newborn pics for that matter - but I did this couples' wedding last year and they asked me to do maternity pics for them.  What do you think?


----------



## molsen

Great!  I'd like to see some more shots from the session, particularly some different poses for the mom-to-be.

I'm not a big fan of the sepia, but the photos are good, and that's what matters the most.


----------



## jjparson

I really like the pictures a lot, and this is coming from a guys who is usually finds these maternity sessions a little off putting.  The exposures look spot on to me and the poses are creative as well.  Overall I really like what you have going on here.  The first two are the strongest to me, I think I like the light a little better in them.


----------



## The Empress

I love the last shot. I agree that some different poses from mom-to-be would be better, but overall I think they are great.


----------



## ayeelkay

Unique poses. Photo 2 would be my favorite! Love the lighting.


----------



## Wendy Mayo

Thanks everyone!  I do have some other poses of the mommy.  If I have time, I'll post them.  Yes, #2 is my favorite too!


----------



## JenR

These are very cute!

Her skintone is very cool in #1


----------



## Misfitlimp

The whole outside shirt up deal kind of bothers me. Not sure why. Maybe it's cuz that stuffs usually seen in studio or home.


----------



## phiya

I like them, 1 seems a little soft to me though.  Otherwise, good job.


----------



## Wendy Mayo

Misfitlimp said:


> The whole outside shirt up deal kind of bothers me. Not sure why. Maybe it's cuz that stuffs usually seen in studio or home.



Not sure I would have done it when I was pregnant, but that was the couple's idea, not mine.


----------



## wendyalana

1.


----------



## rub

I think 6 is great! And maybe I will differ a bit from the others, but I think its a fresh approach to see the daddy to be so involved, not JUST the mom.  I am sure you got more of her that aren't posted, but I think its great you got the ones of dad.

I do find that 1 3 & 4 are way oversharpened though.  Sorry!

K


----------



## Lisa Holloway

Wow, she's beautiful!  I really love the last one.  You're WB is off in some...I noticed it in the first a lot.  Her skin is really cool and her white shirt is picking up a lot of cyan/blue.  Agree with the poster above that some are very over sharpened.


----------

